# Grésillement Imac



## Membre 166078 (9 Novembre 2010)

Bonjour, 
Depuis quelques jours j'ai remarqué un grésillement assez désagréable provenant du Bas de mon imac, soit son alimentation (il me semble). Ce grésillement est variable (au niveau de l'intensité sonore), disparaît parfois et revient au bout d'un moment.
J'ai remarqué ce grésillement pour la première fois lors de l'exécution d'Applejack en Single User, il y a une semaine.
Même lorsque l'ordinateur est éteint, le grésillement persiste. Lorsque l'ordinateur est débranché, plus rien.
J'ai enlevé le capot du Mac pour voir s'il n'y avait pas quelque chose, mais rien d'anormal apparemment (pas/très peu de poussière).
Depuis que j'ai cet iMac (2OO4 ?) je n'ai jamais eu de grésillement.
L'ordinateur ne montre par contre aucun problème de fonctionnement (pour le moment en tout cas).

Pensez-vous que ce grésillement aurait pour origine un corps étranger, ou montre un dysfonctionnement hardware et la fin prochaine d'un des composants ?

Merci de vos réponses et bonne soirée .


----------



## Invité (9 Novembre 2010)

Comme ça, on dirait un problème d'alimentation, mais peut être un fil qui fait masse ?


----------



## Membre 166078 (9 Novembre 2010)

Bonsoir,
je soupçonne comme toi un problème d'alimentation, mais que veux tu dire par "un fil qui fait masse " ?
Parce que avant pas le moindre problème et je n'ai ni changé de prise, ni de câble, et je n'ai pas rajouté d'autres appareils électriques sur la multiprise sur laquelle il est branché avec 2 lampes depuis un bout de temps déjà.

Merci d'avance.


----------

